# A few pics this week.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few pics this week.


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, great pics, it looks like you were almost close enough to touch them. Your pictures makes me want a better camera. My Favorite is the picture of the Owl, I like how he kinda blends in.


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Great work ,thanks for sharing your photos with us


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice Work !!


----------



## hunter57 (Nov 6, 2012)

love the bull moose pics.


----------

